# New Music



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What have you got "into" recently, anything good, new or just plain weird?

I would not have thought that alternative americana would have been my thing but last spring I caught a programme late on C4 and saw a bloke called Johhny Dowd. I was mesmerised, tracked down an album and boy, was it weird, I liked it a lot. I then went to the Borderline in London and found the place packed, I reckon 90% of the people there were off the back of the C4 clip. He was sensational, pissed as well, but he put on great show. I was that impressed I went to Holland for another show









I don't think he made an album till he was over 50







and he still works as a removal man but he is very talented song writer and lyricist but the trouble is......................he is the worst singer that I have ever heard.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

only really gotten into a band called kashmir.....

have a






nothin around that has really caughtmy eye yet


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have seen this girl a couple of times as the support act to Al Green whenever he comes to Scotland and she was superb.

Niki King - she does modern and old classics such as Round Midnight, Lush Life etc. Won the Perrier Young Jazz singer award a few years ago. Good for chilling out to.

Sad to say I'm also listening a lot to My Chemical Romance. Reliving my punk episode again









Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Alas said:


> Have seen this girl a couple of times as the support act to Al Green whenever he comes to Scotland and she was superb.
> 
> Niki King - she does modern and old classics such as Round Midnight, Lush Life etc. Won the Perrier Young Jazz singer award a few years ago. Good for chilling out to.
> 
> ...






 her?

I am sick of Chemical Romance, they are poo, my eldest has them on all the bloody time.







He doesn't like football, have I tild you that?







I worry about him.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Have seen this girl a couple of times as the support act to Al Green whenever he comes to Scotland and she was superb.
> ...


Thats her but not doing her normal stuff - don't think there is any video of her on the net doing jazz, old time soul, swing etc. Great album is a compilation she did with Marcus Ford called Twelve O'Clock Tales..............Pretty good for a watch site.
















Here's her website - you can listen to a few tracks there. Niki King

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive been listening to cat power's new album jukebox she has an amazing voice and has done some interesting versions of old songs. also i cant stop listing to radioheads in rainbows its some of their best stuff, and the duke spirit new album. also i love listening to mars volta whilst walking the dog in the morning really wakes you up.

also manu chao last album hasnt been off my ipod.

tracks radiohead- arpeggi/bodysnatchers

kings of leon - black thumbnail

mars volta - roulette dares

manu chao - raining in paradise

duke spirit- step and walk

cat power- metal heart/i believe in you

eels -- get youre freak on / flyswater

qotsa - broken box.

11 of my most played songs at the moment .enjoy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like a lot of the Americana music genre ....







.... but then again I would wouldn't I?









Mark I am with you on Johnny Dowd, I have got his The Wrong Side of Memphis album









I have recently "discovered" Seasick Steve ... here he is on Jools Holland .... check out his 3 string guitar playing!






I also think this girl is good, her name is Duffy she is a 23yo Welsh blues/soul singer her first album is due in a couple of months, it will be interesting to see what it's like. Griff she is from North Wales and hasn't got a council house or a push-bike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Got Radiohead's new one somewhere..................

I just stick with my tried n tested stuff mostly. Odd one catches my interest now n then.

Listenin' to Suicidal Tendencies right now.........................


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Airbourne (AC/DC MKII







)

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just started listening to these guys (Biffy Clyro) and really impressed with their album 'puzzle'. Oh aye, and their Scottish!









another track


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Dan Deacon - 'Jimmy Joe Roche'


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for posting 'Seasick Steve' JoT,

What a guy,

gotta love that "swampy music"

Alexus


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I hope this counts....it's not new (2008) but it's new to me because I don't remember it when it came out in 1976.

Gordon Lightfoot's "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald". A very moving tribute to the 29 men who lost their lives in a severe storm in November 1975 on Lake Superior between Canada and US --- there are still all sorts of theories why this huge bulk carrier went down without any distress call.

For the music, play this one loud....

For an interesting read on this sad event, try this one on Wikepedia

or this SS Edmund Fitzgerald On-Line.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Duffy played on Jonathon Ross show last night, I caught the end of the show (didn't realise Phil Glenister was such a lovey).

My CD has Michel Thomas on it most days









Me no gusta mucha musica moderna.

Me gusta "The Feeling" en el momment.

Sorry to any Spanish members but it's slow going


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I hope this counts....it's not new (2008) but it's new to me because I don't remember it when it came out in 1976.
> 
> Gordon Lightfoot's "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald". A very moving tribute to the 29 men who lost their lives in a severe storm in November 1975 on Lake Superior between Canada and US --- there are still all sorts of theories why this huge bulk carrier went down without any distress call.
> 
> ...


My dad was into Lightfoot and used to play his stuff.....That track always brings a lump to my throat....


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Radiohead - In rainbows Eels - Meet the Eels

et moi aussi, j'Ã©coute le michel Thomas, mais le FranÃ§ais ( again apologies to the French - it too is going slow)



pg tips said:


> Duffy played on Jonathon Ross show last night, I caught the end of the show (didn't realise Phil Glenister was such a lovey).
> 
> My CD has Michel Thomas on it most days
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im liking 'Reverend and the Makers' stuff at the moment too ....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got depeche modes remastered albums this week........not been listening to much else this week.

i forgot how good they still are


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> I like a lot of the Americana music genre ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoyed all those links, think I'll do some purchasing.









I like the Wrong side of Memphis album (Is "Murder" a one chord song?







) but I think his "Hellwood" collaboration wth Jim White is superb. How did you come across Johnny Dowd?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this counts....it's not new (2008) but it's new to me because I don't remember it when it came out in 1976.
> ...


Gives me goosebumps every time. I was about nine when the ship went down...it was a huge story where I grew up in Michigan. I visited the Mariner's Church a handful of times over the years and spent many summers boating on the Great Lakes. There's nothing quite like pulling up alongside one of those massive frieghters in a 21' fishing boat.

Lightfoot is coming to town in a couple weeks...I might just have to go see him before it's too late. He gave us some amazing music...

Sundown






(and a wrenching version by





)

Early Morning Rain

Beautiful (wish I'd written that one...woulda really impressed the 710)

Canadian Railroad Trilogy

Rainy Day People

and probably my favorite...

Carefree Highway

To name only a few.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahh 'Sundown' ....Forgotton that one, superb.....

Ta for those.....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The Honeydogs out of Minneapolis are incredible...CRANK IT UP!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Shooter Jennings (yes, Waylon's boy)






Steady at the Wheel


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I like a lot of the Americana music genre ....
> ...


Mark I came across Johnny Dowd while trawling through Amazon ... had a good review so I bought a copy, I like American music generally, in my lifetime most of the best music has originated there IMO; blues, soul, funk, rock ..... not that long ago I was really struggling with music so I made a real effort to do some research and what was clear (to me anyway) that some of the new stuff (albeit old genres) coming out of the States was superb

There are some really good clips of Seasick Steve on the web this is a good one IMO

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy3ev_sea...eve-cheap_music


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Really enjoyed that Johnny Cash one, his version of





 is one of the most moving performances I've ever heard.

On the subject of cover versions, Disturbed's "Land Of Confusion" is worth checking out, much better than the original.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Steve Earle

Guitar Town

Copperhead Road

Someday


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Simon that performance of Hurt with the clips of him as a vital younger man .... and the way June Carter is looking at him .... is something else; the "Man in Black" knew it was all over .... I am not an emotional type of guy but it reallly chokes me up.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Steve Earle


Good musician but just TOO political IMO


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

JoT said:


> Simon that performance of Hurt with the clips of him as a vital younger man .... and the way June Carter is looking at him .... is something else; the "Man in Black" knew it was all over .... I am not an emotional type of guy but it reallly chokes me up.


Brings a lump to my throat every time JoT, as do many of the songs from "The Man Comes Around", it's an incredible epitaph.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

One more, then I gotta git outside and fire up the grill...

Miranda Lambert

Kerosene

Famous in a Small Town

(these are just a few musicians I've been into lately...seems to be a country-rock thing in my bones at the moment )

Has anyone ever played around with this?

http://www.musicplasma.com/

Kinda cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

I recently discovered Xavier Rudd,Young Aussie bloke who is the nephew of the new Australian prime minister.

Plays slide Guitar ,percussion and the digderidoo.he can play different styles including blues and reggae. Really strong percussion lines.

paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Came across these the other day, not a new sound but very listenable bit like a corss between Siouxie and The Banshees and the Stone Roses .... well kind of


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> Came across these the other day, not a new sound but very listenable bit like a corss between Siouxie and The Banshees and the Stone Roses .... well kind of


they are a bit good these ,first album was a very slow burner but this album should put them where they belong ,awesome vocals sounds a bit like morcheeba only more 70's.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> .... Miranda Lambert
> 
> Kerosene
> 
> ...


You have started something now







..... I have just bought her CD .... country rock







and damn she is cute


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

not that new now, but i got an album by "metric" a couple of years ago. Sort of Pixies influenced. Opening track also very good and i believe it was used on some channel 4 ident recently.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Came across these the other day, not a new sound but very listenable bit like a corss between Siouxie and The Banshees and the Stone Roses .... well kind of
> ...


Here's a good live clip of them perfoming Lassoo on the Henry Rollins show







I like


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just got my hands on elbows new album and first impressions sound good ,one of my favorite bands never make a bad album these and mindblowing live -guy garvey has one of the best radio shows too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I recieved Duffy's album "Rockferry" from Amazon this morning ... bang on the release date well done Amazon .... I must say I am very impressed, no cover versions, all original tracks. It's one of the best blue-eyed soul albums I have heard and is up there with "Dusty in Memphis". As well as the up-tempo tracks Mercy and Rockferry which have been all over Youtube etc ... she handles the lower-tempo numbers really well, the fourth track "Stepping Stone" is superb.


----------

